# Wow that one sucked



## Battou (Jun 9, 2008)

Something tells me I needed a few more shutters and a handfull less apratures


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 10, 2008)

Still nicely atmospheric... Intense colours!!!


----------



## Battou (Jun 10, 2008)

LaFoto said:


> Still nicely atmospheric... Intense colours!!!




Intence colors.......Same shooting session after I realized my error  

I just wish I could have had that same sharpness in the trees in the other one. but I was shooting handheld....I kinda missed out.


----------



## Rachelsne (Jun 10, 2008)

The sun looks like a flame ball which is cool


----------



## tedE (Jun 10, 2008)

i like this one more then the other one u have up. but both are nice.


----------



## Battou (Jun 11, 2008)

Thanks


----------

